# roach colony setup pics!



## codykrr (Apr 19, 2009)

ok, guys and gals i think it wouldnt hurt to show some people our roach setups, that way instead of asking they can just see. please supply setup pics with a breif description.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 19, 2009)

here is some of my B. Dubia colonies

View attachment 77547


View attachment 77548



its very basic...i put cardboard pieces inbetween the egg flats to give more climbing surface area....i add food and water to one side in a dish and thats it.


----------



## codykrr (Apr 20, 2009)

no one else has any roach setup pics....?   im curious too see more myself..


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

Heres my(I think) lobster colony.
I got them from a buddy, after asking for a more climby/active species than a dubia.
He said he knew what I wanted, gave me a FEW of these, and I forgot to ever ask . . .
I think he gave me around 50(???) about 2 months ago, now theres many many hundreds, I guessimate around 500.































That last pic is just a little shake, tapping the eggcarton on the side is not advised . . .


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

Heres my dubias, I mostly feed these guys to my frogs now as the Ts like the others better.
These are all mostly adults and big nymphs ready to be adults, but there are now about 200 tiny babies after getting them back on oranges last week.
I had fed off all the little ones b4, and had only larges- too big for my Ts, but the frogs gobble them up.
I usually clean it out about 1x a month, and go thru and gather up excess males for feeders.
I gotta pretty strong colony here, imo!
Wisht the Ts liked them more, but they are good for fattening up troublesome eaters, if theyll take it . . .










This is the bigger section of eggcarton shook out . . . there are just as many in the other side.


----------



## Boanerges (Apr 20, 2009)

Just curious where everyone gets the egg flats from :?  Can you get them somewhere locally or do you have to order them? Thanks!!!


----------



## codykrr (Apr 20, 2009)

boanerges....you can ask a wal mart employee in the deli or meat section or any grocery store and they usually give them to you. also guys if you have any questions please try to keep it in private messages as eventually id like to get this into a sticky. so please only a brief description of the setup with pics...and maybe totall cost of every thing. thanks guys. and i will be asking either debby or mr. internet to make this a sticky. enjoy and post more pics...thanks     cody kerr


----------



## kupo969 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey cody, I went to Walmart and found those Roughneck totes. They are pretty darn rough inside, can dubia's really not climb that?


----------



## codykrr (Apr 21, 2009)

i dont know....i use sterilite...please pm pacmaster for details...

and again.....also guys if you have any questions please try to keep it in private messages as eventually id like to get this into a sticky


----------



## codykrr (Apr 29, 2009)

no one else has any pics of their roach colony setups?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 29, 2009)

kupo969 said:


> Hey cody, I went to Walmart and found those Roughneck totes. They are pretty darn rough inside, can dubia's really not climb that?


I've read that they *can* climb the containers that have a rough inside.  I wouldn't be willing to find out.  lol


----------



## Matt K (Apr 30, 2009)

A few of my roach bins.  I use primarily 3 different plastic containers and also 10 gallon tanks.

:


----------



## brothaT (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of my lateralis colony, it's nice to see someone else uses the cardboard between the egg flats as well.













Here's my setup, just a shelf in my room.  This of course leads to many nightmarish echoes in the night


----------



## Loudog760 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool pictures guys. May I ask what the card board does? Also BrothaT did you put tape around the bin to stop them from climbing?


----------



## codykrr (Apr 30, 2009)

well i use cardboard 
1. for better fit, makes the egg crates stand up better
2. more climbing space
3.i noticed male dubias tend to not "wing nip" as much

i guess its because theres more seperation and territory between males.but thats just my opinion. i have another colony without it and they do fine though, but my main colony seems the males fight alot more.


----------



## Loudog760 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think its a good idea I just wanted to know the reasoning behind it witch I pretty much figured. I'm gonna do it tho, thanks bro!


----------



## codykrr (Apr 30, 2009)

no problem louis, also it helps me get nymphs for slings....but whatever works, works...you know....also thanks again for the scorps! that H.A. is killer mean


----------



## Loudog760 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you man. And I know at first they were calm but all of them are mean now. All I have left is 5 adult and they all hate me lol.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't have pics current to the most recent cleanings, but here's _some_ hisser/cave roach bins. These aren't feeders, hence the fancy digs. The cave roach bin is positively swarming with those guys now; looks so empty in this old pic!






Males Bin






Females Bin


----------



## brothaT (Apr 30, 2009)

Loudog760 said:


> Cool pictures guys. May I ask what the card board does? Also BrothaT did you put tape around the bin to stop them from climbing?


Well the dark plastic bins are always a little less smooth than the clear types so I did it as a precautionary measure.  However, I have yet to see any small nymphs climbing so I may remove it soon.


----------



## Loudog760 (May 1, 2009)

brothaT said:


> Well the dark plastic bins are always a little less smooth than the clear types so I did it as a precautionary measure.  However, I have yet to see any small nymphs climbing so I may remove it soon.


I see thanks for the info.


----------



## blazetown (May 1, 2009)

BrothaT do you heat your colonies or is everything room temperature?


----------



## brothaT (May 1, 2009)

blazetown said:


> BrothaT do you heat your colonies or is everything room temperature?


It may be a little hard to see in the picture, but I have each colony on 3/4" Styrofoam which has 1 foot of 11" flexwatt heat tape attached.  I keep it on a dimmer at around 80% and it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## DansDragons (May 2, 2009)

nothing special..

Hissers
Dubia
Lats


----------



## hotguy92 (May 2, 2009)

hey dan what do you feed yours?


----------



## DansDragons (May 2, 2009)

thier main diet is Aaron paulings roach chow, but i throw in some fruits once a week.



hotguy92 said:


> hey dan what do you feed yours?


----------



## Pacmaster (May 2, 2009)

The dubias can NOT climb the inside of the roughneck containers.
Mine is even used and pretty scratched up on the inside, no barriers and no escapes.
The smallest nymphs can get maybe 1/4 to 1/2 up then fall off, but thats like 1 out of a bunch.
The adults cant get 2 steps up it except the spot where I siliconed over a hole  

Even my lobsters dont just go rushing out everytime I unscrew the bucket lid, and I use no barrier product.
They are perfectly content to stay in the eggcarton unless I pick it up and shake them out, in which case they start to run up the sides, but once I put the eggcarton back they go right back down and in.

If I look at my daddy-long-legs webs that are underneath my shelves, they are filled with escaped small crix, which are much more of a problem than any roach.
There is no roaches in any wild spiders web in that room.


----------



## blazetown (May 4, 2009)

Pacmaster I agree. I just did a test on the same container the other day to see if I could use it for my colony. Now I just have to see if my zoo-med undertank heater will melt it....


----------



## jmiller (May 4, 2009)

blazetown said:


> Pacmaster I agree. I just did a test on the same container the other day to see if I could use it for my colony. Now I just have to see if my zoo-med undertank heater will melt it....


I have had a zoo-med undertank heater on for several months non-stop and have had no problems.  It is directly on the floor with the bin on top with no gap or other items in between.  Just directly on the plastic.  

Check your set up periodically but you should have similar results.


----------



## blazetown (May 6, 2009)

Alright now someone tell me how to attach my metal screen to the lid with no caulking or adhesive. I'm talking Macgyver methods. I wonder if I could sew the screen in place and duct tape it lol....


----------



## jmiller (May 6, 2009)

blazetown said:


> Alright now someone tell me how to attach my metal screen to the lid with no caulking or adhesive. I'm talking Macgyver methods. I wonder if I could sew the screen in place and duct tape it lol....


Why don't you want to use hot glue?  That works the best.


----------



## OxDionysus (May 8, 2009)

Here is my setup, I keep the adults in on container and nymphs in another. 

nymphs- about 2000






adults-about 120 females and 30 males


----------



## codykrr (May 25, 2009)

does anyone have any pics of their b. lateralis setups? possibly one with substrate and one without. please and thank you


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 25, 2009)

*B Lateralis setup.*

This is a rough neck tote.  They climb it with ease.  I have a 4 inch tape barrier and have still found escapees.  I will be changing this setup tomorrow.  Definately use the clear plastic totes.  They can not climb that at all.

This setup is done just like this thread with heat rope and all.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=56044


----------



## codykrr (May 26, 2009)

any one have any lateralis pics with out the substrate?


----------

